# Antenna Problem



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Shortly after installing my car stereo, I began to lose some of the local and not so distant radio stations. All the wiring is properly connected and now I am wondering whether it is wise in replacing the antenna.

REAM1


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

I noticed this on mine and managed to get to the base of the aerial from underneath (via the cover the slides on by the rear view mirror) to find some corrosion on the contacts, cleaned this up and I get all my local and distant stations again.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks!

I believe after last winter here in Toronto that there maybe a salt residue on the contacts. I noticed losing the distant stations in the late winter.

For a while I was considering of retrofitting to new antenna that will carry also satellite radio as well.

REAM1


----------



## jambie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I had a standard head unit in my (2002) x-trail, it had cassette deck and a cd changer (which was broken when i bought it) so i decided to replace it, i put poor fm signal strength down to th stereo dieing slowly - by the end it was impossible to hear anything.

I recently bought a sony head unit, connected it up to the aerial and when i finished installing it i tested it (without turning the engine on) and signal was crystal clear. As soon as i turned the engine on the signal was awful, couldn't even tune the local stations and a could barely hear anything? 

Do you think it is just corrosion (seems odd as it worked beautifully before i turned over the ignition) or some sort of interference, i think i remember someone saying that on some cars spark leads created static which could cause interference? 

I would appreciate any advise!

Thanks, and happy new year!!

J


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi J,

What does the radio sound like when the car is started ?
Do you hear static, nothing or the typical ignition ticking/buzzing noise ?


----------



## jambie (Nov 17, 2007)

Kev,

Thanks for replying. It's staic, as if the radio hadn't been tuned, but you turn the ignition off and its perfect again. The stereo also has a DAB tuner, it has perfect signal when ignition is off, and then when i turn the engine on it looses signal completely!

Thanks!

J


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a similar problem with my exy stereo, I also have the cassette/cd changer.
I get interference when the heater fan motor blows at high speed.

The other problem I get is intermittently I loose quality in the left hand speakers, they sound muffled with no top end at all. The fix for this is punching the brakes hard (yes really), so I am thinking a poor connection somewhere. 
I have removed the stereo and checked/cleaned all the wires to the back of the unit and the problem seemed to go away for a while but has now come back again.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I would check the antenna mount on the roof and also make sure the internal connection of the aerial wire is good while I had it off.


----------

